# Blackstone Lodge, Canmore



## dmiller1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone ever exchanged into this resort?  It is listed in the II resort directory and looks pretty new.  I don't see if on Tug's resort review list either and just wanted some information on it.


----------

